# Recherche "Cheetah"



## Peka (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'aimerais installer l'OS X 10.0 sur un  G3 Pismo 500 qui tourne sous os 9.2. Mais je ne trouve, jusqu'ici , aucun lien de téléchargement de cet OS.
Qu'un connais ?
Ce serait sympa.
Merci
Peka


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas bien où tu peux trouver un DVD d'installation de MacOS X 10.0 (à part sur les sites de petites annonces), mais si tu mets la main dessus, sache quand même que ton G3 tournera beaucoup moins bien sous MacOS X 10.0 que sous MacOS 9.2...


----------



## MatthewL (5 Novembre 2014)

Peka a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais installer l'OS X 10.0 sur un  G3 Pismo 500 qui tourne sous os 9.2. Mais je ne trouve, jusqu'ici , aucun lien de téléchargement de cet OS.
> Qu'un connais ?
> Ce serait sympa.
> Merci
> Peka



Essaye de chercher sur macg, quelqu'un avait posté sur un topic un lien vers son blog perso, il avait mit en libre service tout les OS.

Mais comme dit mon confrère plus haut je te déconseilles.


----------



## Peka (5 Novembre 2014)

Merci, il est vrai que le Pismo tourne mieux sous le 9.2, c'est juste pour le fun et comme je possède tous les os du 10.2 au 10.10, le 10.0 et 10.1 seraient les bienvenus !
Je poursuis donc mes recherches.


----------



## Peka (6 Novembre 2014)

Pour qui cela pourrait intéresser j'ai trouvé à télécharger les OSX 10.0 et 10.1 sur le site Winworldpc.com
Peka


----------



## MatthewL (6 Novembre 2014)

Je le post ici, si sa peut intéresser des gens ! 


https://winworldpc.com/product/mac-os-9


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2014)

Tiens, ça manque de réactivité ici


----------



## magicPDF (9 Novembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> sache quand même que ton G3 tournera beaucoup moins bien sous MacOS X 10.0 que sous MacOS 9.2...


Oui, j'ai un Pismo (gavé de RAM) depuis des années et je confirme.
On peut utiliser Mac OS X jusqu'à Tiger (X.4), mais quelle que soit la version ça rame furieusement.
Finalement j'ai réinstallé OS 9.2 et c'est que du bonheur : vitesse, réactivité et impression de puissance sont au rendez-vous.


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2014)

Met lui un petit SSD IDE


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, ça manque de réactivité ici



Je ne peux pas résister à l'attrait d'une citation légèrement tronquée ​------------------------------------------------------------------------&#9759;


magicPDF a dit:


> OS 9.2 ...c'est que du bonheur : vitesse, réactivité et impression de puissance sont au rendez-vous.



Eh oui! Cet «OS 9» enterré dans un cercueil symbolique par _Steve Jobs_ lui-même, c'est pour moi l'espace du _commencement_. Celui qui garde de ce fait la _saveur d'enfance_ d'un monde _plus brut_, _plus instinctif_, _plus violent_. Des années d'OSX ne m'ont jamais fait quitter vraiment «Mac OS 9»...​


----------

